# Australian wildlife



## Aussie shooter (Jul 1, 2019)

I couldn't find a thread focusing specifically on the unique animals found in Australia so here we go. Wild or captive is fine(if captive it would be good to be aknowledged). I'll start with a couple taken recently at a sanctuary called 'Tasmanian devil Unzoo'. It has some animals that are retirees from the Devil breeding program(which is designed to build up a population free from the deadly facial tumor disease) and its philosophy is to have as little in the way of enclosures or barriers as possible. A great philosophy and a great place.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Very nice shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 2, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Aussie shooter.


Cheers click


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

Great shots, esp. the second Tasmanian devil where you can see the fangs so well. 

Have you tried to put this a little bit more to low key so that it might look a little bit more dangerous?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 8, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Great shots, esp. the second Tasmanian devil where you can see the fangs so well.
> 
> Have you tried to put this a little bit more to low key so that it might look a little bit more dangerous?


Yep. I am currently working on the concept. Just have to get it right.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 8, 2019)

A green tree snake warming itself in the morning sun. I always love it when the light is perfect.


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice! Very colourful snake. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 9, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> .... I always love it when the light is perfect.


"perfect is the right word for this photo. Khudos.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 18, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Great shots, esp. the second Tasmanian devil where you can see the fangs so well.
> 
> Have you tried to put this a little bit more to low key so that it might look a little bit more dangerous?


Finally got around to a darker edit of the tassie devil. Picked a different image and went for a b/w edit


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 18, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Finally got around to a darker edit of the tassie devil. Picked a different image and went for a b/w edit


Yes, that's cool. That's what I had in mind.
Although it makes that little fellow more scary than it has deserved it


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2019)

Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 8, 2019)

Working in a wildlife sanctuary gives me the opportunity to shoot lots of Aussie animals. Not strictly speaking 'wildlife anymore most of the ani.als here are rescued animals or animals like the Tasmanian Devils that are part of conservation and breeding programs. The two baby Devils are only a few months old and have been taken away from mum to give her a better chance with her other Joeys. And the Wombat was brought in after her mum was hit by a car and now helps us educate others about being more careful on the roads


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> … the Wombat was brought in ...


Really nice and cute pics.

What FL was the wombat pic?
And did you shoot handheld or with remote?
Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 8, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice and cute pics.
> 
> What FL was the wombat pic?
> And did you shoot handheld or with remote?
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Handheld at 10mm(on a 7d2) and a distance of a few inches. She does not care about personal space.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2019)

Very nice shots! I really like your pictures, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 29, 2019)

I am currently hand raising a young Pademelon(a type of wallaby ) and could not resist the chance to get a few 'studio' style shots. This is my favourite. Taken with a single off camera flash with umbrella and a simple black backdrop


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2019)

Nice shot, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 29, 2019)

cheers click


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 29, 2019)

I have recently embarked on a long term project to document and shoot the wildlife(both native and exotic) in a recently declared 'land for wildlife' area on SE Tasmania. And to record any improvement or decline of the area. Very mich looking forward to the outcomes. This is my first shot from day 1. The wildlife is quite skittish in the area as it has been hunted in the past so it is full on with the Gillies suit and all.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> I have recently embarked on a long term project to document and shoot the wildlife(both native and exotic) in a recently declared 'land for wildlife' area on SE Tasmania. And to record any improvement or decline of the area. Very mich looking forward to the outcomes. This is my first shot from day 1. The wildlife is quite skittish in the area as it has been hunted in the past so it is full on with the Gillies suit and all.
> View attachment 187962


Best of luck with your project!


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Shot this Big Girl yesterday at My workplace. We found her while doing a snail survey of the Zoo's wildlife refuge(and of course she went right back there after her modelling routine. The Australian Funnel Web spider(this is the Tasmanian version) is one of the world most venemous spiders and it certainly looks the part


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Shot this Big Girl yesterday at My workplace. We found her while doing a snail survey of the Zoo's wildlife refuge(and of course she went right back there after her modelling routine. The Australian Funnel Web spider(this is the Tasmanian version) is one of the world most venemous spiders and it certainly looks the part
> View attachment 193574


Awesome!


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Great shot, Aussie shooter!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Awesome!


Cheers mate


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Click said:


> Great shot, Aussie shooter!


Thanks click


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Shot this Big Girl yesterday at My workplace.


Wonderful shot! 
Did you place that spider on a normal glass plate or is that a mirror?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 25, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful shot!
> Did you place that spider on a normal glass plate or is that a mirror?


That was on my little studio setup with a piece of reflective black perspex.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2020)

Here is some Australian wildlife our local zoo can offer


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice close-up.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Shot this Big Girl yesterday at My workplace. We found her while doing a snail survey of the Zoo's wildlife refuge(and of course she went right back there after her modelling routine. The Australian Funnel Web spider(this is the Tasmanian version) is one of the world most venemous spiders and it certainly looks the part
> View attachment 193574


Great shot! You can tell she is not happy!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 7, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Here is some Australian wildlife our local zoo can offer
> 
> View attachment 193593


I love Emus. They look like a living caricature. Not the brightest animal you will ever meet though


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 24, 2020)

Not too long ago I did my venomous snake handling course(in Australia so trust me they are bloody venomous  ). During the course I took the opportunity to grab a few shots of one of the Tiger snakes we were dealing with.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 24, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Not too long ago I did my venomous snake handling course(in Australia so trust me they are bloody venomous  ). During the course I took the opportunity to grab a few shots of one of the Tiger snakes we were dealing with.
> View attachment 194123
> View attachment 194124
> View attachment 194125



I had never imagined they taught courses in this. But Oz is definitely a place where that skill is useful. Not only does it seem like any snake you would find is venomous, they're "dead before you hit the ground" venomous, unlike here (Western US) where the only snake one must worry about is a rattler, which is very easily identified unless you're deaf, and its bite isn't instant death, though it is still no joke.

(And yes, I do know Australia does have pythons, which are non-venomous. But geez, everything else that slithers...)


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 24, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I had never imagined they taught courses in this. But Oz is definitely a place where that skill is useful. Not only does it seem like any snake you would find is venomous, they're "dead before you hit the ground" venomous, unlike here (Western US) where the only snake one must worry about is a rattler, which is very easily identified unless you're deaf, and its bite isn't instant death, though it is still no joke.
> 
> (And yes, I do know Australia does have pythons, which are non-venomous. But geez, everything else that slithers...)


As I work in a zoo right next to bushland we are required to be able to remove any snakes that come onto the grounds so it is good to have the know how to use the tools properly and safely. And we will likely end up with a couple of the local venomous snakes for educational purposes. There is still a lot of work required to reduce the amount of people that have the mantra of 'the only good snake is a dead snake'.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 24, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> As I work in a zoo right next to bushland we are required to be able to remove any snakes that come onto the grounds so it is good to have the know how to use the tools properly and safely. And we will likely end up with a couple of the local venomous snakes for educational purposes. There is still a lot of work required to reduce the amount of people that have the mantra of 'the only good snake is a dead snake'.



It was always interesting to watch Steve Irwin (or his mate Wes) yell "Snake!" and run_ towards _it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Brett.
Lovely shots, we as a family used to know Jack Corney, he owned the Isle of Wight Zoo some years back and he was involved in snake milking for anti venom, my understanding is he got tagged so many times that he had to give it up due to not being able to receive any more anti venom!
He used to do snake handling demo‘s and hold the python sessions, I was totally enthralled, and couldn’t wait to hold the snake each time we visited, such misunderstood creatures.

More info on Jack and his antics here!








Tiger Tales: The Corney Family History at Isle of Wight Zoo


From cubs in the caravan to strolling with snakes, the Corney family have lived a unique family life, surrounded by exotic animals.




www.iwbeacon.com





Cheers, Graham.



Aussie shooter said:


> As I work in a zoo right next to bushland we are required to be able to remove any snakes that come onto the grounds so it is good to have the know how to use the tools properly and safely. And we will likely end up with a couple of the local venomous snakes for educational purposes. There is still a lot of work required to reduce the amount of people that have the mantra of 'the only good snake is a dead snake'.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Brett.
> Lovely shots, we as a family used to know Jack Corney, he owned the Isle of Wight Zoo some years back and he was involved in snake milking for anti venom, my understanding is he got tagged so many times that he had to give it up due to not being able to receive any more anti venom!
> He used to do snake handling demo‘s and hold the python sessions, I was totally enthralled, and couldn’t wait to hold the snake each time we visited, such misunderstood creatures.
> 
> ...


Yeah. The antivenom can be pretty nasty in its own right


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 28, 2020)

Did a bit of shooting in the wildlife refuge established by the zoo I work at. Not a lot of cool stuff but it was a nice afternoon with some decent light. But damn it is hard to get close to those Hares(Not an Australian native but well and truly an established species). They are so flighty


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2020)

Very nice series, Aussie shooter. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 25, 2021)

Another day in the wildlife refuge and another Wallaby in golden grass. I never get tired of this type of light.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 25, 2021)

Not only stunning, but also beautiful pictures!


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 25, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Not too long ago I did my venomous snake handling course(in Australia so trust me they are bloody venomous  ). During the course I took the opportunity to grab a few shots of one of the Tiger snakes we were dealing with.
> View attachment 194123
> View attachment 194124
> View attachment 194125


I hope you've been using the EF 800mm f5,6 plus 2X extender...


----------



## jd7 (Jan 25, 2021)

My photos may not be up to Aussie Shooter's standards, but I'll throw in a few


----------



## jd7 (Jan 25, 2021)

some more


----------



## jd7 (Jan 25, 2021)

Playing golf and enjoying the beach ...


----------



## jd7 (Jan 25, 2021)

Last ones


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2021)

Very nice series, jd7.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Another day in the wildlife refuge and another Wallaby in golden grass. I never get tired of this type of light.




I really like this shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, jd7.


Thank you Click!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 25, 2021)

jd7 said:


> Last ones


Some cool animals there. I especially love those Tawny Frogmouths


----------



## jd7 (Jan 27, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Some cool animals there. I especially love those Tawny Frogmouths


Thanks Aussie shooter. I'm a fan of Tawny Frogmounths too! I remember my first encounter with one when I was a kid though. I was climbing a tree and I was about to put my hand on a small branch when I realised the branch had eyes and was in fact a bird. I came down that tree in record time!

Looking forward to see more of your photos when you have some to share.


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 28, 2021)

Got this guy in the local national park late this afternoon. It was overcast with drizzle and just right for this Marsupial Mouse to get out and about.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2021)

So cute. Very nice shot!


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 28, 2021)

Click said:


> So cute. Very nice shot!


Thank you Click.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 6, 2021)

A very cute Red necked Wallaby in the wildlife refuge today. Tough conditions with poor light. Had to shoot this at ISO 6400 and 1/500 sec at 600mm handheld.


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2021)

Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 8, 2021)

Another day. Another Wallaby in golden hour light


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice picture!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture!


I am really enjoying these types of images atm. Trying to convey the ability of the animal to blend in with the environment instead of making them standout


----------



## JamesMill89 (Mar 11, 2021)

shire_guy said:


> Got this guy in the local national park late this afternoon. It was overcast with drizzle and just right for this Marsupial Mouse to get out and about.
> 
> View attachment 195533


It looks so cute! What camera did you take this picture with? It turned out very well. Unfortunately, I am not good at photography with small animals.


----------



## shire_guy (Mar 25, 2021)

JamesMill89 said:


> It looks so cute! What camera did you take this picture with? It turned out very well. Unfortunately, I am not good at photography with small animals.


Thanks 
I was using an R5 with a EF 300mm 2.8 II with a 1.4 extender. ISO was 12,800 so I was pleased with the result. I normally shoot birds so small animals like this guy are very few and far between. I was lucky with this guy as they move real quick but then seemed freeze hoping he would not be obvious.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 25, 2021)

Australia seems to be the home of some of the cutest and deadliest creatures on earth...
Great pictures, some of them I would never have dared taking...(I hate s....ing my pants)


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 17, 2021)

Went for a wander up to the Tasmanian Highlands the other day looking specifically for some birds for a photo comp I intend to put some entries in to. Didn't quite get anything of a good enough quality for that but still had a nice day out and came home with a few decent images. All shot on the R6 with Sigma 150-600c


----------



## Click (May 17, 2021)

Ver nice series, Aussie shooter.


----------

